# Dodge Durango Towing 2003 28bhs...



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hubby (Mike) has a question....What is the towing capacity of a 2001 Dodge Durango???? We have no manual with the vehicle and are wondering if we're pushing it to the limit with the OB.....Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

manual says --

4.7L V-8 235 HP engine 
4-spd auto transmission w/OD 
Axle Ratio 3.55 axle ratio 
Max Trailer Weight 4,100 lbs. towing capacity

So unless Outback makes a 14RS -- i would say YES -- you are probably pushing it well over the limits...


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know what the towing capacity of your year Durango is, but my 2005 can tow up to 7,000lbs. I do know that 2003 and below had a much reduced capacity. I think that Ghosty is right with 4000lbs. I think that the length of the trailer would me as much or even more of a problem than the weight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a link to a great site with all the tow ratings for just about every make/model.

http://coachmenrv.com/owners/guide/


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have a 03 Durango SLT with tow package, 3:92 gears etc. Tow cap was I believe 7200lbs.

Long story short, I pulled our 26rs home from the dealer with it and parked the TT until I bought a new truck. No way in heck I was going to put the family in that situation or anyone else on the road, it wasn't pretty.

Good advice to ask before you buy. My vote says NO


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will not find love on here with that combination.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

YIKES! Who knew?!?! Are you telling me we are now going truck shopping?!?! The great deal we got on the OB just got blown out of the water....OK, so what's a great SUV around the same age as our Durango?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> YIKES! Who knew?!?! Are you telling me we are now going truck shopping?!?! The great deal we got on the OB just got blown out of the water....OK, so what's a great SUV around the same age as our Durango?


How about a Ford diesel excursion. James


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Or a 3/4 ton Suburban. ---Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I have seen some here tow a 25 with a durango, We pulled a 23 with our durango. IMHO I would not pull anything bigger than a 23 with a Durango. We did find a steel with our burb from Oregon Camper. One thing I would recommend is a 3/4 ton burb with Quadrasteer. Quadrasteer is hard to find but it is an incredible towing experience. An excursion would be nice also, but I'm not sure but there is a smaller engine one out there that I would stay away from. The diesel would be great.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although we have loved our 28BHS, towing it with our 1/2 ton Suburban was usually a white knuckle experience. Please keep in mind that not only do you need to be sure the vehicle that you have (or plan to purchase) has the weight capacity, but the correct wheelbase to handle what you intend to tow with it. If your wheelbase is not long enough, it will be a case of the "tail waging the dog" and sway in one thing that you don't want. While searching for a new truck this spring, we finally decided on a 1 ton truck. Although this is a bit of overkill for our current coach, we are (or should be) set for any upgrading that future may hold for us. Although we have only towed roughly 50 miles with the new truck, there was one very noticeable improvement. With the Suburban, when you hit a bump, the truck would bounce a few times with all the extra tongue weight. Now there is no bounce and a much greater feeling of stability which translates into easier towing.

You may find this site of interest --> Tow vehicle sizing


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I must have missed which OB model you purchased.

???

If it's below a 25RSS, you should be fine with a full size 1/2 ton Suburban or Yukon XL. Anything above a 25 footer, IMHO you're going to want to go with something in the 3/4 ton to 1 ton range.

FYI --- I towed our 25RSS to S. Illinois from LA with our Yukon XL. The trailer tracked perfectly, but the truck (5.3 liter with 3.73 rear) lacked pulling power. Also, on the way back we hit 30 mph cross-winds on I-30/40. With big rigs passing us every 20 seconds (I was doing 60mph), the truck seemed to "float" due to the loosness in the 1/2 ton suspension and tires. I didn't want to do that again... We're heading to Dallas in a few weeks and I wanted to make sure I had something I was comfortable with, which is why we're buying a 3/4 ton diesel Silverado. From what everyone has said, the combination of the Hensly and the 3/4 ton should make for a very pleasant towing experience. At least, I hope!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Justman said:


> I'm sorry, but I must have missed which OB model you purchased.
> 
> ???


It is in the title.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I'm sorry, but I must have missed which OB model you purchased.
> 
> ???


It is in the title.
[/quote]

So it is!









Yes, I'd say the 28BHS is a little too much for Durango.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I towed my 04 28BHS with a Tahoe and it did pretty well. But that is a heavier vehicle than a Durango, and I was on the verge of buying a Equalizer or a Hensley if we would have kept the combo.

As you can see in my sig, we moved on to a different way of towing. I did pull the OB once with the new truck and it was amazing how relaxing it was.

So with the lower capacity of your older Durango, and the length of that trailer, I would recommend trying to find a different tow vehicle if you can.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

For what it's worth, we had a nice 2008 Nissan Pathfinder V8 LE, owned it 6 months before I found out the 7,000# towing capacity didn't matter for the trailer we planned to purchase - an 03 28 BHS. The Path's 5.6 V8 produced 317 HP and 385 lb/ft torque. We thought we'd be fine given the shipped weight claim on the 03 28 BHS was 4,930# until I found this site and received similar responses to the ones posted above. Also, I haven't had it weighed yet, but plan on it given the notoriously under-weighting claims of TT mfg's.

I am thankful these folks gave us reason to reconsider our pairing and we've since changed out of the Pathfinder...I looked at the 3/4 ton Burbs and just couldn't do it. We don't plan to tow long distances and still need an everyday vehicle.

We went with a Nissan Armada, 9,100# towing cap, 5.6 V8, auto levelling rear suspension, trans cooler, etc and I think most importantly (given the shorter wheelbase compared to the Burb), added a Hensley Arrow. Many on here I am sure would tell me won't have as good a towing experience as with the Big Burb, and I am sure they are right, but given I know of a few people towing (currently) safely with Armada's and 34'+behind them (with Hensley), I am ok with my 28' and Hensley. That said, I haven't taken them out together yet, but I am confident we'll tow safely and easily. I would suggest we are probably at our comfortable weight/length limit and if we upgrade the TT in the future, maybe the big Burb will win out.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> YIKES! Who knew?!?! Are you telling me we are now going truck shopping?!?! The great deal we got on the OB just got blown out of the water....OK, so what's a great SUV around the same age as our Durango?


How about a Ford diesel excursion. James
[/quote]

Thanks James!

Just what he's wanted to hear....He's been talking about getting one for a while. I guess it all comes down to the price. Yeah, you must have read his mind!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your informative, but very disappointing words. I guess for now we'll stay close (very, VERY close) to home until something better comes along. If anyone comes across anything or has something for sale like you all mentioned, will you please PM me????

Thanks!

Michele


----------



## Turbo91 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey all, nice discussion, very informative and a little concerning for me... we are in the process of buying a 31RQS and have 2006 Durango, AWD, 5.7 Hemi with the tow package. Everything I read says the tow capacity is around 8,500-8,650lbs and the 31 RQS is around 7260... should I be concerned that I don't have enough muscle?


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Turb091 said:


> Hey all, nice discussion, very informative and a little concerning for me... we are in the process of buying a 31RQS and have 2006 Durango, AWD, 5.7 Hemi with the tow package. Everything I read says the tow capacity is around 8,500-8,650lbs and the 31 RQS is around 7260... should I be concerned that I don't have enough muscle?


That trailer gross's out to 9600 lbs though and is 35' in length. That is a LOT of trailer for a Durango. If I remember right the durango only has a wheelbase of like 120". I would not try and pull it. That is just me. Maybe some of the more experienced people can help you with it.
Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Turb091 said:


> Hey all, nice discussion, very informative and a little concerning for me... we are in the process of buying a 31RQS and have 2006 Durango, AWD, 5.7 Hemi with the tow package. Everything I read says the tow capacity is around 8,500-8,650lbs and the 31 RQS is around 7260... should I be concerned that I don't have enough muscle?


YES!!! Be concerned you don't have the right truck for that Outback.

I know they list that trailer at 7,260 but there is NO NO NO way that is the curb weight. Now, of course Keystone wants to make this number as small as possible, so a LOT of items are not included and are listed at "options". Yet all this "options" come standard on every Outback. (makes you say "UH?")

All this stuff (like awning, full propane tanks, stove, AC unit, battery, etc..) will quickly add another 500-600lbs to the real weight of Outback.

That model also has a 50 gallon water holding tank. I prefer to fill my tank at home so I have MY water...not some unknown water from who knows where. Going with a round number of 8lbs per gallon of water, you have the potential to add another 400lbs in water alone.

Adding the water and the "optional" items to the weight of the Outback and you're now close to 8,7500-9,000lbs. I haven't even added any personal items, clothes, food. That is a huge trailer...which makes me think you have a large family and that will only mean more weight in the trailer to carry all their stuff.

If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful. TELL the dealer (don't ask) that you want to test drive the trailer and then take it to a local scale. You might have to borrow a truck that already has a hitching system installed. Then unhook the trailer on the scales and get the weight and do some quick math to determine your real towing ability.

Nobody wants another truck payment, but it only takes one small thing to set the trailer in motion at 65mph and without the right truck things can turn bad in an instant. We simply want you and your family to be safe and get to/from the campground with no problems.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Turb091 said:


> Hey all, nice discussion, very informative and a little concerning for me... we are in the process of buying a 31RQS and have 2006 Durango, AWD, 5.7 Hemi with the tow package. Everything I read says the tow capacity is around 8,500-8,650lbs and the 31 RQS is around 7260... should I be concerned that I don't have enough muscle?


I'm sorry to say, your in 3/4 to 1 ton territory with that trailer even on the flats at slow speeds. The problem with the Durango isn't the "towing capacity" but the stance of the vehicle. It's narrow and the wheel base, short, isn't up to the task like a full size pickup or full size SUV. Sure it can pull a load of rock in a utility trailer up to the weight but put a 30+' trailer/sail behind a 17' SUV and your asking for the tail to wag the dog.

Good luck.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Turb091 said:


> Hey all, nice discussion, very informative and a little concerning for me... we are in the process of buying a 31RQS and have 2006 Durango, AWD, 5.7 Hemi with the tow package. Everything I read says the tow capacity is around 8,500-8,650lbs and the 31 RQS is around 7260... should I be concerned that I don't have enough muscle?


That's a mighty long trailer for that size vehicle. When we towed our 26RS with the Expedition which is about the same size as the Durango I thought I was at the Expeditions limit. You've got a much better motor than the Expedition had but the wheelbase is the same and the tow ratings are similar. At following link I found that weight and tow ratings for your vehicle are:

GVWR - 6,750 lbs
GCWR - 14,000 lbs
Max Towing Capacity - 8,750 lbs
Max Payload - 1,670 lbs
Empty Weight ~ 5,080 lbs (GVWR - Max Payload)

http://www.fowlerdodge.com/quickQuote/towi...ide/durango.pdf

You may be able to stay below the tow capacity if you watch what you carry in the trailer carefully. But you're still probably going to be towing a trailer that's almost 8,500 lbs. At that trailer weight and with a truck empty weight of approximately 5,080 lbs you'll have a gross combined weight of about 13,500 lbs. Put some people and gear in the Durango (plus the tongue weight) and you'll likely be over the GVWR and GCWR. You might be able to stay within the weight numbers but it will be tough with the camping gear most people like to take.

If you manage to make the weights work then the truck wheelbase for a 35 ft trailer is the next concern. I've never towed anything that long but I don't think I would even try it with the size vehicle you have unless I was using either a Hensley Arrow or Propride 3P hitch. It's just my opinion but I don't think the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam would be enough for that combination.

Good luck on your shopping.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not sure exactly where you are located, but a quick search on AutoTrader.com gave 15 hits for Diesel Excursions in a 100 mile radius of me in zip 19555...........

I would recommend doing the same search in your area for the Excursion or Suburban.

Steve


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw in another thread that you were looking at some 2000 and 2001 Excursions. Those would be great if you can find one with the 7.3L diesel that is in decent shape. That motor will run for several hundred thousand miles if properly maintained. Starting in 2003 Ford switched to the 6.0L diesel and it's reputation is not near as good. Some are very good you'll just have to do more homework to find a good one.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello again everyone. Havent been on for the winter, too depressing seeing everyone in the south talkin about camping while I have 4-5 feet of snow. But I have to agree with everyone else, the durango will not handle the 28ft outback.

I have a 26rs and had a durango when I first started. We did 2 trips with it and that was it. It is mostly flat where I live, no mountains or major hills or anything. It was not so much the weight of the trailer, it was the length of the durango that we had issues with. If we got passed by semi-trucks or had a stiff cross wind we really had to slow down the speed so the durango can keep the trailer under control. Many times we were caught "swaying in the wind" and it wasnt fun.

So I would definitely not recommend the durango, definitely look for something bigger.

Kos


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

I gotta reply to this topic because I tow my 2008 26kbrs with a 2005 Dodge Durango, 5.7 hemi with the tow package. Vehicle docs say 8800 lbs tow. I use an Equal-i-zer hitch. It tows great, follows behind me niceley. I havent had a tow issue with it. Even if a truck does pass me Its rare i get any sway, I dont know if its the hitch or the weight or my impressive driving skills. All I know is I like this combo and it works for me, I personally think the Equal-i-zer does what it says

" The Original Equal-i-zer Sway Contol Hitch. 4-Point Sway Contol working to stop sway before it even starts. Protect your most precious investments. "

Im not the only person towing with this vehicle either I have seen many more on the road, some pulling bigger some pulling smaller.

Its really common sense you gotta remember your pulling a load, most California Highways limit vehicles towing to 55mph. Ive been on flat open highways @ 80mph with this setup on my way to Yosemite a few times granted I shouldn't be driving that fast and its rare that I do

Just my 2 cents, your mileage may vary, please consult with your doctor before beginning this exercise program

Mike


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

mmonti said:


> I gotta reply to this topic because I tow my 2008 26kbrs with a 2005 Dodge Durango, 5.7 hemi with the tow package. Vehicle docs say 8800 lbs tow. I use an Equal-i-zer hitch. It tows great, follows behind me niceley. I havent had a tow issue with it. Even if a truck does pass me Its rare i get any sway, I dont know if its the hitch or the weight or my impressive driving skills. All I know is I like this combo and it works for me, I personally think the Equal-i-zer does what it says
> 
> " The Original Equal-i-zer Sway Contol Hitch. 4-Point Sway Contol working to stop sway before it even starts. Protect your most precious investments. "
> 
> ...


Yes, yes...It absolutely must be your impressive driving skills....


----------

